# Getting Old Means Change



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

So I went and got myself an indoor Siamese kitten. Husband says, "How come you got only one?" So I waited 10 days and went and got his brother! They are so mild mannered and very entertaining, it couldn't have turned out better. Cute little buggers, 6 months old and both lap kittens. I couldn't be more pleased. :bouncyHaven't had a Siamese in 30 years!)


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on getting your Siamese kittens. We decided that we needed a cat for our home and went and got the tinyest fluff ball I have ever seen. She needed vet. care so they weighed her, 7 tenths of one pound! Well after having her a couple of weeks we decided that we didn't want an only cat so... We went and picked up her brother. That was 16 years ago this month and the brother is still entertaining us. Good luck and God Bless!


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

I am hoping these two entertain me into my nineties! Perhaps we all slow down together!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

If only the answer of "Getting old means change" was getting a kitten or two I know of many who could benefit. :goodjob:

But then where does that leave us Dog Lovers????? :shrug:

eep: :hysterical:ound::hysterical:

Just noticed this is my 1000 post, hummm, don't know if'n thats good thing or not????


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I won't tell you how many cats I have...guess I am really, really old..:hohum:


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

I have always been too busy to enjoy cats because my husband was a full time farmer, we had six kids and then when they were grown we raised several foster kids. Now my husband, who isn't ready to retire , works with preschool autistic kiddos and I have time at home to do what I what (provided the body is working well that day!). The kitties have been entertaining and have helped me slow down and enjoy...


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Now THAT'S entertainment!


----------

